# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  وا عجباه... خاف زوجه... وما خاف ربه

## العلمي أمل

وا عجباه... خاف زوجه... وما خاف ربه
 أيها الناس اسمعوا وعوا... ما أغرب ما سمعت... يقظة لا مناما... عن رجل قيل له "اتق الله في الرحم" ... فوسوس له شيطانه أمراً عجباً... وجواباً محيراً... عجزت الحكماء عن فهمه... واستنباط كنهه... وبعد لأي وأخذ ورد وتردد – وقد أجهد قومه، وطال عليه الأمد وهو "قاطع رحمه"- قال (وليته لم يقل...) ... قال: اقتنعت (وما اقتنع...) ... وأضاف المسكين: "... لكن أقنعوا زوجتي" !...
يا للأخرق... لم يخف الله... بل خاف زوجته... وخشي معبوده... وكان من المتقين شرها !... وأرجأ العذاب المهين، عذاب جهنم الأليم... طمعاً في رحمة الله السميع العليم !... وأُتبع لعنة من كل ذرة في هذا الوجود وباء بسخط الله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله... ولم يشفع له ماله وغروره ولا غطرسته وجبروته... وكان من الذين لا يسمعون ولا يعقلون...
وما كنتم من الحاضرين إذ توج إبليس اللعين تلميذه النجيب، العتل العنيد، ثم وشح صدره بوسام العناد والكبرياء – وقد أحرزه بكل استحقاق وتقدير- على مرأى من الملأ في حفل بهيج ضم شياطين الإنس والجان. فحاز المحتفى به قصب السبق ولقب أعند رجل... عفوا... إن كان أصلا من الرجال ولم تلفظه كلمة "رجل" ولم تقبله في زمرة الرجال... فطردته إلى صف شر الدواب عند الله...
فأضحى العنيد... الذليل ... الحقير... أعجوبة الزمان... وحديث النوادي والمجالس... فطار خبره... فتلقفته موسوعة "كينيس" لتدرج هذا السبق في العناد والغواية باسمه... ولبئس ما شرى به نفسه لو كان يعلم... وبئس ما اشترى به نفسه أن يكفر بما أنزل الله بغيا أن يرضي زوجه... فباء بغضب على غضب... وللكافرين عذاب مهين... وإذا قيل له آمن بما أنزل الله قال: أومن بما قالت زوجتي وأكفر بما وراءه...
صدق أو لا تصدق... وقع هذا فعلا... ولم يكن نسيج خيال مخرج سينمائي... أو قاص روائي... أو من تأليف كاتب عابث ينساق وراء ما يخطه قلمه بدون روية لموقع الكلمة وصدقها في كلامه... وما زلت مشدوها مثلكم للخبر الصاعق... وتمنيت لو كان هذا الكابوس حلما وأبيت أن يكون ظلا يتبعني ويزعجني في يقظتي !...

----------


## العلمي أمل

اقرأ إن شئت
*قاطع الرحم ملعون في كتاب الله ولا يدخل الجنة*

----------


## العلمي أمل

عفوا... إنه ينتمي لهؤلاء الذين يعتقدون أنهم سيدخلون الجنة بدون حساب ولا عقاب ... هكذا وعدهم شيخهم. دونك الرابط التالي:
*يدخلون الجنّة بلا حساب ولا عقاب... هكذا يعتقدون!!!... فما رأي السادة العلماء في هذا ا*

----------

